# Scott Foil Problem



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

Has anyone found a way to mount a garmin speed and cadence sensor. 
Any input would help mine moved and was split in 1/2 by the spokes.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

the speed/cadence sensor comes with two rubber mounts. use the THICKER one (narrower groove). this mounts quite snugly over the chainstay. now it's just a matter of securing the mount with good zip ties. 

use appropriately THIN zipties (dont use the ones which came with the garmin... too thick) and fasten to maximum. 

it also helps to have the speed sensor arm folded downwards instead of extended up. this will prevent the spokes from hitting it should the sensor body get hit. 

if you need pics, i'll post tomorrow. hth


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

Pics would be helpful if you dont mind. Thanks for the response.
Mark


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

here you go


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks that helps.
Mark


----------

